
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Deep Learning on Spark - rxin
https://databricks.com/blog/2016/04/01/unreasonable-effectiveness-of-deep-learning.html
======
knieveltech
Hah! A lot of devs think it's hilarious to make smug comments about pivoting
careers whenever software eats a manufacturing or soft skills job. I don't
hear anyone laughing. What's up guys?

~~~
habitue
I am going to assume this is a meta-joke about how April fools posts aren't
very funny

~~~
knieveltech
It's not.

~~~
habitue
Is this even more meta than that?

~~~
knieveltech
I'm not sure it's meta at all. All I'm doing here is sneering at the smug
self-congratulatory tone a percentage of the developer community takes in
response to accusations that software is eating the world.

As an example, there was a discussion a little while back about self-driving
cars and the implications for the OTR trucking industry, a change that is
likely to spell the end of OTR driving as a career path. With exceptions, the
general response was "Oh well, sucks to be those guys. They should learn to
code.". This kind of entitled response is typical whenever loss of jobs due to
automation is discussed. Usually followed up with assertions that this merely
frees up labor to pursue other opportunities in the broader economy, ignoring
the fact that all too often these "new opportunities" are a McJob of some
kind.

~~~
habitue
Ok, I had assumed you weren't making such an insinuation since it was an April
fool's joke. It loses a bit of its punch when there's no legitimate threat to
a programmer's job

------
karmacondon
This is what passes for humor in the ml community? Ouch.

I would normally flag this as being April Fool's Day nonsense, but I like the
idea too much. The title is an homage a karpathy blog post that demonstrated
how an RNN could write code that didn't necessarily compile, but looked
reasonable. It would be pretty cool if someone took that and tried to develop
it into something, though the StackOverflow bit might have been a bit much.

Sooner or later one of these April Fool's Day things is going to turn into a
serious project.

------
patrick_99
I was about to share this on hipchat at work until I realized it's April 1st.
Very well written April Fools post!

------
andreyk
Definitely an April Fool's joke - "Its deep understanding of human nature and
emotional intelligence allows it to reject bad PR requests without offending
the contributor—in fact it sends an apologetic rejection e-mail."

Pretty amusing, and not a bad parody of ML/technical blog posts, though.

------
LandoCalrissian
Hah, that's actually pretty funny.

------
jmatthews
April fools day?

~~~
phaefele
Most definitely - 'Additionally, DeepSpark, during its code scanning, is
capable of generating code for new components of Spark'

------
nolite
not funnny...

